# How to get rid of the"yellow rim syndrome"



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

I noticed that one of my rims has started to "stain" and has now a sort of yellow tint to it. Any suggetions on how to get rid of it? I tried scrubbing but its still yellow. Is there any soap or cleanser that might help?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Quit urinating on your rims?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Try Mothers Mag & Aluminum Cleaner. I used this on my friends wheels; which were not cleaned in over a year, and it worked wonders. 

You should be able to pick this up at any auto parts store for around $5.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Just curious, what type of rim cleaner did you use before noticing this? Did the brand have a high acidic value to it?


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Try Mothers Mag & Aluminum Cleaner. I used this on my friends wheels; which were not cleaned in over a year, and it worked wonders.
> 
> You should be able to pick this up at any auto parts store for around $5. *


Hey Ack, that exact same stuff is also packaged as "never dull" can be found in truck stops, and other places, for less money.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Try Mothers Mag & Aluminum Cleaner. I used this on my friends wheels; which were not cleaned in over a year, and it worked wonders.
> 
> You should be able to pick this up at any auto parts store for around $5. *


I think this stuff is a metal polish and should only be used on bare metal wheels, not painted and clearcoated ones. It'll probably strip em clean off afte a little while.


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Just curious, what type of rim cleaner did you use before noticing this? Did the brand have a high acidic value to it? *


Well, I never used any "wheel cleaners". I just used regular car soap to scrub off the dirt and brake dust. It worked well until I noticed the front left rim turning a lil darker


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *Quit urinating on your rims? *


:tsk: :tsk:


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

10chi, 

I don't know what kinds of rims that you have, but here is what I would suggest.

If you have a rimw with a polished lip, then the best thing to do is to use Eagle One wadding polish cloths to polish out the stains, then follow up with a coat of wax. 

On the section or if you wheel is OEM and therefore, painted silver and clearcoated, use 3M Imperial Hand glaze to buff out the stains and discolorations. Make sure you follow up with wax afterwards though.


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

thanks guys. I will try the polishes that you have mentioned. Hopefully I can get it back to normal!:thumbup:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> I think this stuff is a metal polish and should only be used on bare metal wheels, not painted and clearcoated ones. It'll probably strip em clean off afte a little while. *


Yes, you're right! I did not even think of that when I posted about "never dull"

I used to use it for cleaning and polishing drum kit cymbals, and it will eventully take off coatings


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

The Eagle one wadding cloth also says not to use on laquer finishes, bare metal only...FYI.

(I just picked some up yesterday for my chrome exhaust tips)


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

You guys are right! I just checked Mothers website and this is what they have for wheel care.

WHEEL CARE 

If your wheels are non-coated polished aluminum, they can be cleaned using MOTHERS® Mag & Aluminum Polish. To determine the coating, look at your wheel in a bright light - if you see a prism-like effect (a rainbow hue of colors) then your wheel is probably clear coated. The best way to be sure is to test MOTHERS® Mag & Aluminum Polish on a small area of the rim. If you do not get black residue immediately, STOP! Your wheel is clear coated and MOTHERS® Wheel Mist® Multi Purpose should be used instead.

My bad! Great, now I hope that I didn't ruin my friends clear-coated rims . . .


----------



## AG (Apr 24, 2002)

10chi said:


> *I noticed that one of my rims has started to "stain" and has now a sort of yellow tint to it. Any suggetions on how to get rid of it? I tried scrubbing but its still yellow. Is there any soap or cleanser that might help? *


Regular P21S wheel cleaner takes care of the yellow stains.


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

P21S is totally awesome! EugeneDC/TX suggested I try the BMW wheel cleaner because it is cheaper (~$7 versus ~$15 for P21S gel) and so far is is working pretty well, although I rarely use wheel cleaner as I have I found that as long as my rims are well waxed, I only need shampoo and water. I only found my rims yellowed a bit in the winter with all the salt on the roads...


----------

